# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Nét đẹp các lăng tẩm Huế - Du lịch Huế

## hangnt

_(Didau.org) - Ngoài sông Hương, Huế còn thu hút du khách với những công trình kiến trúc lăng tẩm vừa trang nghiêm vừa hùng vĩ, với vẻ đẹp "chẳng nơi nào nào có được"._

*Lăng Gia Long*



Lăng Gia Long hay còn gọi là Thiên Thọ Lăng được xây dựng từ năm 1814 đến năm 1820, nằm giữa quần núi Thiên Thọ gồm 42 đồi, núi lớn, nhỏ, thuộc xã Hương Thọ, huyện Hương Trà, tỉnh Thừa Thiên - Huế. Đây là nơi yên nghỉ của vua Gia Long (1762 - 1820), vị vua đầu tiên trong số 13 đời vua nhà Nguyễn.

Có hai hướng để bạn đến thăm lăng. Một là xuôi thuyên theo dòng sông Hương khoảng 18km rồi cập bến, hoặc đi theo đường bộ chừng 16km, xuống bến đò Kim Ngọc, đi thêm khoảng 2km nữa. Gió từ sông cùng bóng mát của những hàng thông, cây xanh mướt, tạo nên một không gian trong mát, tĩnh mịch cho quãng đường đi bộ từ bến đò vào lăng.

Lăng Gia Long có chu vi hơn 11 nghìn mét, trước mặt có núi Đại Thiên Thọ làm tiền án, hai bên tả hữu mỗi bên có 14 ngọn núi chầu vào tạo thành thế “tả thanh long” và “hữu bạch hổ”. Trong khuôn viên, trước mặt lăng có hồ bán nguyệt, sau hồ là sân chầu, tiếp đến là sân tế chia làm 6 bậc cao dần, cuối cùng là Bửu Thành, nơi đặt mộ phần của Vua và Hoàng hậu.

Thời khắc tham quan lăng đẹp nhất là vào buổi chiều, khi hoàng hôn lấp lánh trên các hồ nước, những tán lá thông đang khẽ đưa theo gió soi bóng xuống mặt hồ. Vẻ đẹp u tịch của thiên nhiên hòa với nét uy nghi của đồi núi, kiến trúc trong lăng khiến con người cảm thấy nhỏ bé, chơi vơi.

*Lăng Minh Mạng*




Cách trung tâm thành phố 12km, nằm trên núi Cẩm Khê, gần ngã ba Bằng Lãng là nơi hội lưu của hai dòng Hữu Trạch và Tả Trạch hợp thành sông Hương, lăng Minh Mạng hay còn gọi Hiếu Lăng là nơi yên nghỉ của vua Minh Mạng, vị vua thứ hai của nhà Nguyễn.

Lăng Minh Mạng rộng 26ha, là một tổng thể kiến trúc quy mô gồm 40 công trình lớn nhỏ nằm trên một khu đồi núi, sông, hồ thoáng mát. Lăng được xây dựng từ năm 1840 đến năm 1843 thì hoàn thành.

Trước lăng có 3 cửa, chính giữa là Đại Hồng Môn (chỉ mở một lần duy nhất khi rước di thể của vua Minh Mạng nhập lăng), hai bên là Tả Hồng Môn và Hữu Hồng Môn. Bên trong Đại Hồng Môn có sân chầu, hai bên có hai dãy tượng đá tạc hình bá quan văn võ và voi, ngựa đứng chầu.

*Lăng Thiệu Trị*



Lăng Thiệu Trị nằm dựa lưng vào núi Thuận Đạo, thuộc làng Cư Chánh, xã Thủy Bằng, huyện Hương Thủy, cách thành phố Huế chừng 8 km. Đây là lăng có thời gian xây dựng ngắn nhất (hoàn tất trong 10 tháng) trong số 7 lăng của các vua Nguyễn và cũng là lăng duy nhất quay mặt về hướng Tây Bắc.

Lăng Thiệu Trị cũng không xây dựng La Thành (bức tường bao quanh bảo vệ) như lăng Gia Long hay dựa vào thế núi đồi tạo nên một la thành tự nhiên như Minh Mạng, La Thành của lăng là những đồng lúa, vườn cây xanh rờn, mang đến cho khu lăng vẻ thanh thoát, yên bình.

*Lăng Tự Đức*



Lăng Tự Đức hay Khiêm Lăng tọa lạc trong một thung lũng hẹp thuộc thôn Thượng Ba, xã Thủy Xuân, thành phố Huế. Lăng được xây dựng từ năm 1864 đến năm 1867 trên diện tích 475ha. Lăng Tự Đức mang yếu tố khoáng đạt, đường nét mềm mại phản ánh tâm hồn lãng mãn của vị vua thi sĩ này.

Ngoài mục đích là nơi chôn cất khi qua đời, đây còn là vua đến nghỉ ngơi, đọc sách, ngâm thơ… nên cảnh quan của lăng tựa như một công viên rộng lớn với tiếng nước chảy, hồ nước thơ mộng, hàng thông xanh ngát. Thậm chí ở đây còn xây dựng cả nhà hát và nơi ở của các phi tần mĩ nữ.

Tại lăng Tự Đức có tấm bia đá lớn khắc bài “Khiêm Cung kí” dài 4.935 chữ do vua Tự Đức soạn thảo để tự nói về cuộc đời, vương nghiệp cùng những lỗi lầm và sai phạm của mình.

*Lăng Đồng Khánh*



Lăng Ðồng Khánh thuộc thôn Thượng Hai, xã Thuỷ Xuân, TP. Huế. Được xây dựng qua 4 đời vua và kéo dài từ năm 1888 - năm 1923, lăng vừa mang lối kiến trúc phong kiến cổ điển vừa chịu ảnh hưởng của kiến trúc Tây Âu.

Sự phân tầng này thể hiện rõ ở khu tẩm điện với lối kiến trúc “Trùng Thiềm Điệp Ốc” (Nhà có nhiều bộ mái nối tiếp nhau). Chính điện và các nhà cửa phụ vẫn còn những hàng cột sơn son thếp vàng lộng lẫy với trang trí tứ linh, tứ qu,... Song trong Ðiện Ngưng Hy xuất hiện hệ thống cửa kính nhiều màu và những phù điêu bằng đất nung với các trang trí rất dân giã như “Ngư ông đắc lợi”, “Gà chọi”…

*Lăng Dục Đức*



Lăng Dục Đức, tên chữ là An Lăng, tọa lạc ở phường An Cựu, thành phố Huế. Lăng do vua Thành Thái cho xây dựng vào năm 1889. Lăng là nơi an tang các vua Dục Đức, vua Thành Thái và vua Duy Tân.

Lăng Dục Đức rộng khoảng 1ha, gồm khu lăng mộ và khu tẩm thờ đặt song song với nhau. Lăng quay mặt về phía tây bắc, lấy đồi Phước Quả làm tiền án, núi Tam Thai sau lưng làm hậu chẩm và dòng khe chảy vòng qua trước mặt làm minh đường tụ thủy.

Bên trong lăng không có Bi Đình hay tượng đá như các lăng vua khác, thay vào đó là kiểu nhà Huynh Ốc. Đáng chú ý là tấm bình phong trước mộ vua có chữ “song hỷ” nghĩa là “vui” đắp bằng sành sứ gây nhiều tò mò và thắc mắc cho các nhà sử học cũng như du khách.

Ngoài là nơi an nghỉ của 3 vị vua, lăng còn có hơn 39 tẩm mộ ông hoàng bà chúa cùng 121 ngôi mộ đất của những người thuộc Ðệ Tứ Chánh phái Nguyễn Phước tộc (hệ phái của vua Dục Ðức).

*Lăng Khải Định*





Bên trong điện thờ.

Trong số các lăng triều Nguyễn, lăng Khải Định hay còn gọi Ứng Lăng là công trình duy nhất có lối kiến trúc pha trộn giữa Đông và Tây. Đây là nơi yên nghỉ của vua Khải Định, vị hoàng đế thứ 12 của triều Nguyễn. Lăng tọa lạc trên núi Châu Chữ (còn gọi là Châu Ê), thuộc xã Thủy Bằng, huyện Hương Thủy, cách thành phố Huế khoảng 10km về phía Tây Nam.

Tuy có kích thước khiêm tốn hơn so với lăng của các vua tiền nhiệm nhưng lăng được xây dựng tỉ mỉ, kỳ công nên tốn nhiều thời gian cũng như kinh phí hơn các lăng khác (từ năm 1920 - 1930). Sử sách ghi lại để có kinh phí xây dựng lăng, vua Khải Định đã xin chính phủ bảo hộ cho phép ông tăng thuế điền 30% trên cả nước và lấy số tiền đó để làm lăng.

Điểm nổi bật của lăng Khải Định là sự pha trộn giữa nhiều trường phái kiến trúc khác nhau như Ấn Độ giáo, Phật giáo, Roman, Gothique… Đặc biệt, lăng Khải Định nổi tiếng với 3 bức bích họa “cửu long ẩn vân” tuyệt đẹp được trang trí trên trần của 3 gian nhà giữa trong cung Thiên Định.

_Theo bưu điện việt nam_

Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn qua cũng biết Lăng Khải ĐỊnh là hoành tráng nhất
Lối kiến trúc bên trong lẫn bên ngoài đều tuyệt đẹp mặc dù mình không thích vị vua này lắm

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Lăng Khải ĐỊnh  công nhận là đẹp thật
Nhìn sa hoa lông lẫy y như cung điện

----------


## Mituot

Lăng Khải ĐỊnh  nhìn sa hoa quá
Đúng là thể hiện đúng bản chất con người của vị vua này

----------


## lunas2

nhìn bên trong cũng hoàng tráng nhỉ

----------


## pigcute

Đang nhìn mấy ảnh bên ngoài mà nhìn vào trong giật mình vì độ lộng lẫy  :cuoi1:

----------


## alonedevil

Kiến trúc bên trong điện thờ lăng Khải Định thật khiến ng ta ngưỡng mộ

----------


## Hunterist

Nhìn mấy cái lăng hoành tráng wa

----------


## Hunterist

Lăng Khải định là đẹp nhất

----------


## dung89

Nay mới được nhìn bên trong đại điện, quá lung linh

----------

